# Irish Dance teacher moving to Barcelona



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. My boyfriend (who is from Zaragoza, Spain) and I are currently residing in the UK (where I am originally from) and he has been offered a local contract within his company in Barcelona.

The reason for this thread is that I being an Irish dance teacher I would like to know if there are any expats and of course Spanish people who would be interested in classes for adults and children?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ashantidance said:


> My boyfriend and I are moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. My boyfriend (who is from Zaragoza, Spain) and I are currently residing in the UK (where I am originally from) and he has been offered a local contract within his company in Barcelona.
> 
> The reason for this thread is that I being an Irish dance teacher I would like to know if there are any expats and of course Spanish people who would be interested in classes for adults and children?


hi 

exciting!

I understand that there are quite a few Irish Bars in Barcelona, so that might be a good starting point to advertise


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ashantidance said:


> My boyfriend and I are moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. My boyfriend (who is from Zaragoza, Spain) and I are currently residing in the UK (where I am originally from) and he has been offered a local contract within his company in Barcelona.
> 
> The reason for this thread is that I being an Irish dance teacher I would like to know if there are any expats and of course Spanish people who would be interested in classes for adults and children?


I used to play Irish music before I moved here, quite often for dancing. I still love the jigs & reels. I don't know about Barcelona but there is none down south - it's all flamenco.

There is a catalán dance tradition called _sardana_, but it is mainly circle dances and nothing like as delicate as Irish dancing. Perhaps you can convert them!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

How lovely.. i am sure there will be expats lining up for lessons... advertise them as keep fit


----------



## barca (Aug 18, 2011)

ashantidance said:


> My boyfriend and I are moving to Barcelona at the end of this year. My boyfriend (who is from Zaragoza, Spain) and I are currently residing in the UK (where I am originally from) and he has been offered a local contract within his company in Barcelona.
> 
> The reason for this thread is that I being an Irish dance teacher I would like to know if there are any expats and of course Spanish people who would be interested in classes for adults and children?


Sounds great! I am sure you will find many people interested in Irish dance. Just an idea but why not contact some of the dance schools here in Barcelona (and dance is very, very popular). To start you off I personally know of 2 very good ones (but there are many more) Varium and Coco Comin. I don't think I'm allowed to give the URLs but you'll find them on google.

Oh and another thought - why not contact some of the schools they might be also be interested in having you come in and explain and give a demonstration.
Good luck and welcome to this great city!


----------



## ashantidance (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for your posts, it is really helpful. Any other ideas welcome  x


----------



## EllieM (Feb 2, 2012)

There is already an Irish Dance School in Barcelona, called Aires Celtes. They have a website but I cannot post the link here (because I am new).
Maybe you can join forces?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

EllieM said:


> There is already an Irish Dance School in Barcelona, called Aires Celtes. They have a website but I cannot post the link here (because I am new).
> Maybe you can join forces?




thanks but no need to post the link.. this is an old post.


----------

